# Tourist Visa 600 Query



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

I am applying for Australia Tourist Visa (600) to visit family (Brother in law). In Application, it says the following two questions in the visa application. 


Has the applicant held or does the applicant currently hold a visa to Australia or any other country?
Has the applicant ever had a visa for Australia or any other country refused or cancelled?

So I am wondering, do I need to mention all the countries for which I obtained Visa and travelled or didnt travel. 

Do I need to mention that recently my application for India was rejected as I am from Pakistani origin. Though I dont have any proof for this, as they notified me via call. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Only those that are still valid (not expired)- travelled or otherwise.
2. Yes, you have to mention your Indian visa refusal and the refusal reasons they told you. Evidence is not usually asked for, but if they do, I don't know where or whom to call to get a formal email/ letter about that refusal.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Only those that are still valid (not expired)- travelled or otherwise.
> 2. Yes, you have to mention your Indian visa refusal and the refusal reasons they told you. Evidence is not usually asked for, but if they do, I don't know where or whom to call to get a formal email/ letter about that refusal.


Thanks for the reply. That means, I would have to also inform about the visa where it was rejected at the first time but granted at subsequent application.


----------



## sibga77scorpion (7 mo ago)

mail2notif said:


> I am applying for Australia Tourist Visa (600) to visit family (Brother in law). In Application, it says the following two questions in the visa application.
> 
> 
> Has the applicant held or does the applicant currently hold a visa to Australia or any other country?
> ...


Hi bro i need to contact you as i am also traveler tourist and now will apply for Australia tourist visa sabclass 600.....*<SNIP>*


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

sibga77scorpion said:


> Hi bro i need to contact you as i am also traveler tourist and now will apply for Australia tourist visa sabclass 600..... *<SNIP>*


I hope you know that you've commented on a years old post. No one will message you on your personal whatsapp number here.
I suggest you to create a new post and post all your queries related to the visit visa.

Cheers


----------

